# 1" Baby Black Piranha



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Baby Peru Rhom from AquaScape! He's less than an inch!
He's been eating Blackworms and nippin' at White Clouds.









Had to put him in a Beta container for now, within the 90g.









Let me zoom it out to put him into perspective for you.














*Little fish, big attitude!* (Don't mind the cloudy water, just the vita-chem







)






Finger chaser, gotta start 'em young! And he already ate three times today!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

is it possible to know what exactly what kind rhom it is at that size?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Cute little sucker.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> is it possible to know what exactly what kind rhom it is at that size?


call it whatever you want a rhom is a rhom. at that size it may not even be a rhom.

@0S1R1S Excellent little guy you got there i love the setup very unique and cleanly done.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks awesome! You should record his growth. Once a month be awesome & interesting. GL

Looks awesome! You should record his growth. Once a month be awesome & interesting. GL


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

wow a great way to spend what like $10 bucks? good deal!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome! Yeah start documenting his growth-rate, then we can all review the highlights when he hits 17+"


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Cute little guy.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Quite a unique grow out project, thanks for sharing, and please keep posting his progress.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

man i wanted one of those suckers hopefully they got more in stock







. And very nice character on the lil guy keep us posted


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> man i wanted one of those suckers hopefully they got more in stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I read that Pedro got some more in... Looks like you can get yours:
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/products/black-piranha-3-4-1-peru-serrasalmus-rhombeus.html

Let us know if you get one


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very impressive!..Cute lil guy!..You can already see the red in his eyes!...Your baby rhom rocks like an REM concert!!!...


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

yep, pedro has more. wowm nice looking little guy. aggressive too


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

will be nice to see him growing from that nice. he's also prob gonna be used to you quite a lot when he'll mature.

nice acquisition!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice nice you get to raise him up , love the clean looking set up


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

Great looking lil guy, I got mine at a bit smaller than 1/4" and he has tripled or quadrupled his size in 2 months! They grow super fast from fry, they're more territorial and aggressive at this size as well, I can throw a piece of raw shrimp in with him and he keeps it in his mouth for an hour + until it's gone. I got mine in a bunch of wild caught Peru Redbellies and paid the redbelly price of $8.99 Canadian... Even at less than 1/4" you can tell they're not a Redbelly...









I wonder how big yours is now after 2 years, be interesting to see an updated pic...


----------

